# Metric guide bushes for P-C



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

One for the brains trust, this? Is there anyone out there who makes metric guide bushes for Porter-Cable routers? 

Edit: I am aware that there was a previous thread on this subject back in 2008 which drew a blank. I was wondering if anyone knew of any changes in the ensuing period. The alternative is always to fit something like a Trend Unibase onto the bottom of the P-C router, but the problem is that it would rob 8mm from the depth of cut

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can always just get a MilesCraft base kit and it comes in the full set of Metric sizes, plus with a turn lock insert that will take on the PC guides as well..for the SAE type.

======


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for that info, Bob.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Amazing this hasn't found a solution before. It's a bit weird that no-one seems to offer metric PC style guide bushes. Cannot the Trend ones be adapted? Alternatively talk to someone with a lathe. You've several model engineering societies around where you are. Get someone to knock you up a few. They aren't brain surgery.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Cannot the Trend ones be adapted?


Hi Peter and thanks for the suggestion, but sadly, no. They're actually quite a bit bigger than the 2-part P-C ones. The router needs to be useable with its' existing set of inch guide bushes whilst at the same time adding a few metric guide bushes for use with some newly acquired Trend jigs (which need 12, 16 and 30mm). Ideally my friend would have preferred to stick with the original base and just add some metric bushings. It's beginning to look like the best solution will either be to remove the existing phenolic sub base and replace it with a Trend GB/5/S drilled to suit or to have some specials made as you suggested. BTW the GB/5/S takes Trend/Elu guide bushes as is and only requires the addition of a Leigh adaptor #710 to take the existing guide bushes 

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

If you could find a way of gripping the 1/2" and 5/8" PC ones in a drill chuck, a touch of a file could reduce them to 12mm and 16mm. The 30mm I don't know about other than making one from scratch.
If the technique worked for you, Silverline do cheap imperial PC sets you could fettle into their metric equivalents. It still leaves you stuck above 25mm though.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm amazed Phil. that with so many routers, you haven't got a decent one that has metric guides readily available, especially as now the UK, like Australia, is metric. Perhaps a Makita would be a great idea!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> If you could find a way of gripping the 1/2" and 5/8" PC ones in a drill chuck, a touch of a file could reduce them to 12mm and 16mm. The 30mm I don't know about other than making one from scratch.


Hi Peter

Thanks for the suggestions. 16mm is also the same as 5/8in (which is actually 15.9mm) so that shouldn't be a problem. The 1/2in (12.7mm) is probably just a bit much to file down equally, though, and that still leaves the 30mm which he wants for a kitchen worktop jig.



harrysin said:


> I'm amazed Phil. that with so many routers, you haven't got a decent one that has metric guides readily available, especially as now the UK, like Australia, is metric. Perhaps a Makita would be a great idea!


Hi Harry

It's not my router! I standardised on the Trend/Elu/deWalt style of guide bush some time back, with the exception of my one and only Festo. All my other routers can use the same (Trend) guide bushes. But then I'm all metric, too. If the need ever arises I know that Trend also supply Imperial/inch bushes in the same fitting. In fact the gent who's router it is is retired, is not computer aware let alone literate and has just acquired a whole load of router cutters, jigs, etc which he wants to put to good use. Whilst I'm off work I'm just trying to help.

I'll make the suggestion about Makitas, but I somehow think I know what his answer will be 

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

For the record, 30mm brass guide bushings are available from both amazon.com and amazon.co.uk that fit the PC type of sub-base.

Trend even now sells them.

About $10.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A company in China contacted me wanting work. I provided them with the specifications for metric guide bushings in both PC and the larger Oak Park/Lee Valley styles. The photo is the proto types. The PC style bushings are all out of tolerance and the wrong thread was used because the tooling was cheaper. I am looking for another company to produce these bushings.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mike

The original post was made more than 18 months ago. In the end the solution was to use a Trend GB5-type sub base in place of the original router sub base with a Leigh adaptor to hold the older P-C style threaded guide bushes. It worked and the chap was happy enough with it

Pity there still isn't an off the shelf solution. Maybe some day........

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Pity there still isn't an off the shelf solution. Maybe some day........


But there is Phil. That's why I posted to this old thread.

From Trend's website.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cagenuts said:


> Trend even now sells them.
> 
> About $10.


Hi Hilton

Your link led me...... nowhere. I suspect that Amazon takes you different places depending on where in the world it thinks you are. I'm aware that Trend do two sizes in 16 and 30mm, but the original need was for 12mm as well and in the end 20mm was added to the list. Thank you for pointing me to those, I admit that I had overlooked them (should have looked in the latest Trend 2013 catalogue which I've recently received). At least I now know for the future

Regards

Phil


----------

